
Searching for a good reason to remove the iPhone headphone jack - EA
https://sixcolors.com/post/2016/07/headphone-jack/
======
marklyon
Removing the headphone jack is a signal. The new version of the device must
have a new feature in order to drive new revenue. After all, why do I need a
new phone right now?

Apple has again stagnated on the innovation front, so they're instead making a
change for change sake. Fortunately, they were at least clever enough to
choose a change that was linked to increased licensing revenue.

